# Gps spots



## dakinefish (Jun 9, 2017)

Is there a gps list or map that has public numbers off of navarre, gulf breeze, and Pensacola? I want to find some numbers within 3 miles so I can bottom fish. Thanks in advance


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Google says...

http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/nw-reefs-santa-rosa-county.html

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Lots of good spots but most you just need to go find them. They're a bunch off destin close to shore that are published on county website. The nearshore spots off Navarre and Pensacola aren't published. Good luck


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

the pensacola dive site has numbers and Escambia county site has numbers. The easiest way is to find someone that has the same GPS you have and have them copy some numbers to a card for you. The alternative is have a program for using the desktop/laptop to input numbers and then transfer to the GPS. What kind of GPS do you have ?


----------



## dakinefish (Jun 9, 2017)

@submariner I have a lowrance! I'm fine punching in numbers but I've had trouble finding some close in. I really want to bottom fish instead of trolling for 4+ hours


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I just replied to your comment about the map I made on the King of the Island website. Just curious what device/browser you're using. You're the only person so far that I've heard about not being able to see the map. Make sure you have a good internet connection, maybe wait a few minutes once you open the web page but it should load right up


----------



## dakinefish (Jun 9, 2017)

@Bo I tried on my iPhone. I'll try again this afternoon and I'll wait longer to see if it works. I'll also try on my laptop. I appreciate the response


----------

